# How long does a river need to be to spawn fish?



## HoennMaster (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok so this is a bit of a weird question. I'm currently filling in my river to start redoing my island. Does anyone know how long water needs to be before the game considers it to be a river? I want to make sure that even with most of my water being gone I leave enough room to still catch river fish.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 25, 2020)

As long as it has a waterfall or it exits from the island I think the game recognizes it as a river? I don't think it has to do with the length or width for it to be considered a river. Though, it does need to be a certain length/width for fish to spawn (4x4 square with rounded edges i know spawns fish)
I only say this because:
I have a very large (length and width wise) heart lake and it is classified as a pond.
I have a almost short triangle pond (maybe half the size of the heart lake) with 2 different 1 space "water falls" at the top and it is classified as a river.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> As long as it has a waterfall or it exits from the island I think the game recognizes it as a river? I don't think it has to do with the length or width for it to be considered a river. Though, it does need to be a certain length/width for fish to spawn (4x4 square with rounded edges i know spawns fish)
> I only say this because:
> I have a very large (length and width wise) heart lake and it is classified as a pond.
> I have a almost short triangle pond (maybe half the size of the heart lake) with 2 different 1 space "water falls" at the top and it is classified as a river.



Naw, the game is pretty lenient with rivers. I think it just needs enough tiles, but not too wide. On my island, this area has river fish spawn:


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Naw, the game is pretty lenient with rivers. I think it just needs enough tiles, but not too wide. On my island, this area has river fish spawn:
> 
> View attachment 247837​


It looks like there is a waterfall between the tier 1 and 2 tho, which makes the qualifications that I listed as what I think is needed to be considered "a river" in the game.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> It looks like there is a waterfall between the tier 1 and 2 tho, which makes the qualifications that I listed as what I think is needed to be considered "a river" in the game.



I know. I was just showing the river doesn't need to be insanely long or anything, that's all. It's pretty lenient...


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 25, 2020)

My river is 3 x 3 and it still spawns fish. Anything less than that there's no fish.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I know. I was just showing the river doesn't need to be insanely long or anything, that's all. It's pretty lenient...



It is pretty lenient for sure I was pretty surprised when my "pond" in the park had river fish. lmao 
*includes photo this time like I should have the first time*


 
Also I think the little tiny one I don't have labeled (that has 1, 1space waterfall) I am 75% sure I have caught a river fish from.. so I think it can be 3x4 (that size) to spawn fish, too... I just don't remember what the fish was to recall if it was a river fish...


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

I've done some testing with this and it appears the shape of a body of water has more influence on its classification than its size. In general, if your body of water is roughly circular or square, it's a pond, and if it's long or winding, it's a river. I don't know if what the pond / river "formula" is, but you can test it by casting your fishing rod in the water. If the hook moves, it's a river, and if it stays completely still it's a pond. As others have said, any body of water connected to a waterfall or outlet is automatically a river. If you're looking for the smallest possible "river" that will spawn fish, a 3 x 3 square with a waterfall attached will work. I have several of these river ponds on my island for catching fish and they work well.


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

I just terraformed a small pond-like river with a small waterfall and it gave me river fish


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 25, 2020)

idk about the minimum length needed to be classified as a river, but you need a minimum width of 3 to be able to spawn fish


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

My only suggestion would be to measure it in relation to the size of your dock, especially if it's 14 planks long. Fish love long docks.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> My only suggestion would be to measure it in relation to the size of your dock, especially if it's 14 planks long. Fish love long docks.


Just EVERYTHING about this sentence lol


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Just EVERYTHING about this sentence lol


Please tell me you saw that thread that was posted a couple days ago. I believe the title was, "How long is your dock." I got two posts in, and I was dying laughing.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Please tell me you saw that thread that was posted a couple days ago. I believe the title was, "How long is your dock." I got two posts in, and I was dying laughing.


NO I DIDN'T HOW DID I MISS IT!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> NO I DIDN'T HOW DID I MISS IT!








						How long is your dock?
					

So I was looking at a picture of my first town's map before I reset, and it struck me all of a sudden that my dock in my first town is noticeably shorter than the one on my current island?   My dock is 14 planks not counting the steps. How about you guys? Do you have a long dock, or a short one?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




You're welcome.


----------

